# Diagnosing random reboots



## crumpet (Jan 16, 2012)

I have been having my phone randomly reboot during or at the end of a call recently.

I have a Stratosphere running
EI2TweakStockKernel,
Tweaked2.2EI20711,
TweakedEI22.2UpdateStop and
Superuser-3.0.7-efghi-signed.

Has anyone run into this problem? Are there any logs or dumps that I could look at or provide that might give some insight into what is wrong? Should I just factory reset and re-flash everything and see if that helps?

Suggestions welcomed!
Thanks.


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

crumpet said:


> I have been having my phone randomly reboot during or at the end of a call recently.
> 
> I have a Stratosphere running
> EI2TweakStockKernel,
> ...


This is one of those problems that Stratosphere's seem to get occasionally, I went through two of them because of it... It is not a software issue, it's hardware. I will almost guarantee if you flash back to stock, the problem will still recur.


----------



## crumpet (Jan 16, 2012)

Sadness.

It seems to happen more frequently when I take the phone away from my ear (like maybe to look at the screen, or key in some touchtones).

Not being an android guru, I thought there might be a crashdump file somewhere that could provide some insight into what was happening...

Oh well, I'm just keeping closer watch to see if I can narrow down any correlation to what I'm doing on the phone at the time...


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

Dwitherell and I tried to diagnose this with mine, it seems to reboot before the logcat or any file can be created. Not saying your is the same thing but you can try running a live logcat or a script in the terminal to dump the log output to file in the background, it didn't work for me but who knows. Just open a Terminal session and enter:

su
logcat >> <path/filename>

(use a real path and filename) then just leave it run in the background, you might get something but it happened to quick for the phone to write the file.


----------



## Natey2 (Jun 7, 2012)

Unexpected reboots are common in many Android devices. These 2 apps should help identify what occurred just before the reboot, and when these secret reboots are occurring:

http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=be.watana.rebootlogger

http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=be.watana.rebootlogger

Sent from my unrooted DroidX using Tapatalk


----------



## Natey2 (Jun 7, 2012)

2nd link should be: http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.jtb.alogrec


----------

